# 29 Gallon Setup for sale



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon combo for sale.

Included:

Tank, Light, Plastic hood, Stand, Submersible heater, and Filter. Also have some free new natural colored gravel if needed. Tank and stand are in good condition, a few scratches here and there but not bad at all.

Asking $75, but will consider trades.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

We should go garage sale-ing sometime. :mrgreen: I promise not to bitch about your driving.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL here we go again. I saw this set up at chris's house it is a very nice tank and in great shape.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

God, lol, I can't go to ANY forums without getting guano'd on haha. Can't a guy sell a nice setup for about 1/2 the price as brand new??? I'll even throw in a free speech about cichlids and plants if that'd help. LOL


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nah dude, that is a real nice setup. I hope you can get it sold. Really good deal as well. I just wanted to point out that I'm not scared of your driving.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

wtf


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Haha Erik, inside joke... but are you saying want the tank? lol


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Careful Chris, I'm not comfortable with your high-pressure sales tactics!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

You mean like selling you like 14 plants for almost nothing, and not bugging you for payment  hahaha.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

You know I'm just kidding haha!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

wtf


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Again with the "*WTF*"


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

molurus73 said:


> Again with the "*WTF*"


LOL what more is there!!!


----------

